# V8 Challenger flathead



## henken (Dec 14, 2013)

25,4mm Bore. 25,4mm Stroke. 103cc
Internal oil pump (piston type)
Runs on gasoline 95 octane
Electric starter


Time from start to finish a little over 2 years.
Built from Coles casting set and drawings.
15 cast parts used. Rest has been machined from raw material.
Crank and camshaft made of 4130 steel.
Connectingrods are 7075-T6 aluminium. Running directly on crank
Pistons made out of 6082-T6 aluminum 
Piston rings made with George Trimblemethod.
3 piston rings used. 2 for compression and 1 as oil control ring.
Head gaskets made of Teflon.
Carburetor with float built from billet. Throttle borrowed from a rc airplane carburetor.


----------

